# Altima Header Update



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Gonna be awhile folks, the prototype that I had on my car fits better than the jig that HotShot made. So I had to send back the prototype so they can work it some more, maybe use my set as as the jig for the production model.

on the bright side when I sent the headers AND racepipe via UPS, the combined weight was 22lbs, versus stock weight of about 50 lbs for the same parts.

more to come as it develops


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Anything new?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*nada*

zero, zilch, nothing, nope, no, etc.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

and then?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*Ok*

ok, ok, ok, ok, ok, I will call them AGAIN!

just messin wit ya ruben!


----------

